# Jenkins Titel



## Kurta (20. Oktober 2008)

Tag auch
Ich habe eine frage und zwar , wenn man in Ubrs den titel "Jenkins" holen will , muss man ja in 15sec 50 von diesen Drachen aus den Eiern killn. Ich will jetz wissen ob die 15sec starten sobald ein ei AUFGEHT oder ein Welpe GEKILLT wird.
danke im vorraus für die antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (20. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> Tag auch
> Ich habe eine frage und zwar , wenn man in Ubrs den titel "Jenkins" holen will , muss man ja in 15sec 50 von diesen Drachen aus den Eiern killn. Ich will jetz wissen ob die 15sec starten sobald ein ei AUFGEHT oder ein Welpe GEKILLT wird.
> danke im vorraus für die antworten
> 
> ...


wenn der erste welpe stirbt


----------



## dekura92 (20. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> wenn der erste welpe stirbt




völlig recht


----------



## Gato (20. Oktober 2008)

Offtopic:

Der Titel suckt.
Nicht weil "XXX Jenkins" nicht cool ist, nein. Sondern weil er, da er so leicht zu erhalten ist, von jedem zweiten Spieler getragen wird der nicht gerade "XXX der Zerschmwtterten Sonne" heißt...

Ich dachte Titel wären was wirklich besonderes... War wohl ein Irrtum.^^


----------



## Alpax (20. Oktober 2008)

wenn der erste stirb .. heisst das also man muss nur 49 in 15 sekunden töten ... ^^


----------



## Lisutari (20. Oktober 2008)

In meienr Gilde sind wir mittlerweile Alle Jenkins^^


----------



## Hinack (20. Oktober 2008)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Jenkins?


----------



## Traklar (20. Oktober 2008)

Ab dem ersten Getöteten.


Tante Edith Jenkins schreit: Wilkommen in der Familie!!!! Vorab schonmal!!


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn der erste Welpling stirbt.
Naja das prob. ist man kann in die ini mit 10 mann und daher ist das sehr einfach.
Wir haben es mit 5 mann gemacht und das war ein stück schwerer.


----------



## NoFlame (20. Oktober 2008)

dann blend doch nen titel ein den kaum einer hat ^^


----------



## Cupertino (20. Oktober 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Der Titel suckt.
> Nicht weil "XXX Jenkins" nicht cool ist, nein. Sondern weil er, da er so leicht zu erhalten ist, von jedem zweiten Spieler getragen wird der nicht gerade "XXX der Zerschmwtterten Sonne" heißt...
> ...



Ich finde es sollte viel mehr Titel geben bei den Achievments. In HDRO ist das geil, da gibts zwar glaub keine Achievments aber mein Bruder zockt das  und der ist Level 12 oder so und hat schon 5-6 Titel. 

Bekommt Leroy Jenkins Geld von Blizzard das sie seinen Namen benutzen dürfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> dann blend doch nen titel ein den kaum einer hat ^^


Wenn ich mich net irre, ist der Jekins Titel immer aktiviert.
zb:
XY Jenkins, von der zerschmetterten Sonne


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (20. Oktober 2008)

bitte sag mir das man den ausschalten kann


----------



## Traklar (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Welpling stirbt.
> Naja das prob. ist man kann in die ini mit 10 mann und daher ist das sehr einfach.
> Wir haben es mit 5 mann gemacht und das war ein stück schwerer.



Ist doch nicht schwer mit nem Tank, Heiler und nen Mage locker zu dritt schaffbar.



Cupertino schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte viel mehr Titel geben bei den Achievments. In HDRO ist das geil, da gibts zwar glaub keine Achievments aber mein Bruder zockt das  und der ist Level 12 oder so und hat schon 5-6 Titel.



Jo da bekommst du für jede Berufstufe, für xy gekillte Gegnerarten, für Quests etc....alles nen Titel. Hast auch von Anfang an den Titel wo du herkommst. XY aus Bruchtal oder XY aus Bree! Könnte man in WoW auch machen z.B. XY von Argus (Draenei), XY von Zin´Azshara (Nachtelfen), oder einfach nur XY der Horde (Allianz). Muss ja nichts großartiges sein.



Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich net irre, ist der Jekins Titel immer aktiviert.
> zb:
> XY Jenkins, von der zerschmetterten Sonne





Fleischy schrieb:


> bitte sag mir das man den ausschalten kann



Also ich kann ihn unter "C" oben ausschalten, also könnt ihr das auch. Bei mir ging das aber erst nach einen Tag.


----------



## Lirynia (20. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich net irre, ist der Jekins Titel immer aktiviert.
> zb:
> XY Jenkins, von der zerschmetterten Sonne


nein, ist ausschaltbar und einzig aktiv


----------



## Galbadia (20. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte viel mehr Titel geben bei den Achievments. In HDRO ist das geil, da gibts zwar glaub keine Achievments aber mein Bruder zockt das  und der ist Level 12 oder so und hat schon 5-6 Titel.
> 
> Bekommt Leroy Jenkins Geld von Blizzard das sie seinen Namen benutzen dürfen?
> 
> ...



Anscheinend, Blizzard macht sowas nicht ohne Absicherung. Kann auch sein das der Typ kein Geld annimmt ( wären bestimmt so 10.000 oder so^^ ).
Finde das eh ein bisschen Bescheuert, nur weil so Dappes, in ne mob Gruppe reingelaufen ist. Und das zufällig gefilmt hat. Gleich ein Titel zugeschrieben bekommt.
Bin nicht neidisch, aber ich finds einfach total überflüssig...


----------



## The Future (20. Oktober 2008)

Man kann den Titel Jenkins ausschalten was ist nur aus den guten allten wow spielern geworen die wussten noch sowas und wenn nicht hatten sie es heraus gefunden.


----------



## derwaynez (20. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Jenkins?


ja sind wir


----------



## Malleus (20. Oktober 2008)

jo find den titel auch cool
aber das ihn wirklich jeder hat suckt
da hab ich lieber meine "hand of adal" oder "champion of the naaru" an
den hat nähmlich nicht jeder und den kann sich auch keiner mehr holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (20. Oktober 2008)

ich muss zugeben ich habe den titel auch ne weile getragen aber ich ahb jetzt die schlotternächte erfolge fertig und nenn mich dann Nachtschrecken ist mir lieber^^


----------



## pixler (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die titel in wow rech schlecht und leicht zu bekommen (abgesehen von den pvp titeln). Das ist finde ich voll von Guild Wars abgekupfert. Da gabs auch titel wenn man so und so viel % der welt erkundet hat oder dies und das gemacht hat. Nur da waren die titel schwerer zu bekommen. Jenkins titel ist doch nen witzt hat doch jeder, oder titel die man kaufen kann. Finde man sollte titel für was schwieriges pder zeitaufwendiges vergeben net für son scheiß.


----------



## Taurizius (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde der Titel is Jetzt nicht so der burner. Habe meinen "wächter des Cenarius" und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2008)

Lirynia schrieb:


> nein, ist ausschaltbar und einzig aktiv


Echt? hmm bei mir ging das heute noch net.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (20. Oktober 2008)

The schrieb:


> Man kann den Titel Jenkins ausschalten was ist nur aus den guten allten wow spielern geworen die wussten noch sowas und wenn nicht hatten sie es heraus gefunden.



tja, man kann ihn erst nach einem tag ausschalten, woher sollte ich das wissen?
glaubst du nicht das ich unter c nachgeguck habe?

Ps: ich habs herrausgefunden indem ich nachgefragt habe :-O
paradox? ganz gewiss nicht


----------



## SexyDragon (20. Oktober 2008)

das ist zu 2te auch schaffbar ein heiler und ein hunter hat gut geklappt
hatten nur kurz nen 3ten da um tür aufzumachen am stein der dannach direkt wieder weg war
also zu 2 auch schaffbar


----------



## Azerak (20. Oktober 2008)

Einmal reloggen dann kann man es abschalten.

Hab den mit 2 Characteren aber AUS.. Denn den hat jeder.

Haben es mit 1 heal priester , 1 heal schami und ein pala tank gemacht. 0 Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (20. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Ich finde es sollte viel mehr Titel geben bei den Achievments. In HDRO ist das geil, da gibts zwar glaub keine Achievments aber mein Bruder zockt das  und der ist Level 12 oder so und hat schon 5-6 Titel.
> 
> Bekommt Leroy Jenkins Geld von Blizzard das sie seinen Namen benutzen dürfen?
> 
> ...




in lotro nennen sich die achievments "Buch der Taten" und ich behaupte mal das blizz dort etwas abgekupfert hat...was ich allerdings die letzten tage etwas nervig finde sind die ewigen meldungen im gildenchannel "XY hat den Erfolg AB geschafft" (oder so ähnlich...)


----------



## Diabolus Dark (21. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben den Titel mit nem Shadow (Nova) nem Verstärker (Eletotem) und nem Jäger (Pet auf Aggro und die PfeilAOE die ja nun keinen CD mehr hat) gemacht und locker geschafft.

Finde es sollte viel mehr Titel geben, zum Beispiel wie bei HDRO. Titel für nichtigkeiten und für schwere Aufgaben. Gibt es 100 Titel (als Beispiel) die man einfach bekommen kann ist die Gefahr das jeder mit dem selben rumläuft schon sehr viel geringer. Find auch das die Archievments Eps geben sollten wie in HDRO.

BTW: Ich nenn mich weiterhin Botschafter xxxx^^



oens schrieb:


> in lotro nennen sich die achievments "Buch der Taten" und ich behaupte mal das blizz dort etwas abgekupfert hat...was ich allerdings die letzten tage etwas nervig finde sind die ewigen meldungen im gildenchannel "XY hat den Erfolg AB geschafft" (oder so ähnlich...)



Und HDRO hat sicher von einem anderen MMO(RG)P abgekupfert^^ Ich find die Meldungen gut, finde es interessant was die Leute so an Erfolgen priorisieren. Daran kann man auch ein bischen die Interessen der Leute ablesen ;-) Würd sogar sagen Blizz soll das ganze auf die Gruppe und Freundesliste ausweiten. Allerdings mit Option das man die Meldungen abschalten kann (also das man sie nicht mehr liest)


----------



## wowhunter (21. Oktober 2008)

ich brauch den titel net den hat jeder zweite und ich finde den iwie lahm da gefallen die titel für die tötung des onyxwächters auf heroisch wenn alle drei wachen stehen besser (Nachtwächter, habe ewig für ne grp gebraucht um den zu kriegen x))


----------



## Nehar (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich net irre, ist der Jekins Titel immer aktiviert.
> zb:
> XY Jenkins, von der zerschmetterten Sonne




Das ist falsch. Zufällig hab ich gerade diese zwei Titel und das ist nicht wahr.


btw, shattered sun offensive titel rocked!


----------



## Xylirius (21. Oktober 2008)

Schade, daß jeder mit diesem Titel rumläuft, sonst wäre er cool.
Da bleibe ich doch lieber beim guten alten Feldherr...


----------



## dwarfi75 (21. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> btw, shattered sun offensive titel rocked!



Ja, rockt genau wie Dr. h.c.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *muhaha*

Ich finde die Titel machen die Welt ein wenig bunter. Jenkins, Botschafter, Champion der XXX, egal wie einfach welcher Titel auch immer ist. Ich finds gut.


----------



## essey (21. Oktober 2008)

dwarfi75 schrieb:


> Ja, rockt genau wie Dr. h.c.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau so ist es. Ich weiß garnicht was die Diskussion über die Häufigkeit des Titels soll... Ein Titel soll schon ein wenig Ansehen in den eigenen Reihen bringen und wenn ihn so viele haben, bzw. er so einfach zu erreichen ist, bringt er auch nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit. Die schrieriger zu erreichenden titel haben automatisch einen höheren Stellenwert.

Jenkins ist allerdings extrem cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Ist das mit den Titeln nicht eh so eine Art 'Schwanzlängenvergleich'? Mir ist das jedenfalls egal, wer welchen Titel hat. Aus Rollenspielersicht wäre es eher schön, wenn man Titel selbst vergeben könnte, aber das würde auch eine gewisse Reife bei den Spielern voraussetzen.


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

ob da jetzt jenkins oder ein alter pvp titel oder ein neuer titel von quests steht, ist doch scheiß egal.

Wem es gefällt, warum soll er den Titel nicht tragen sollen ?
Ich habe selbst den Titel Jenkins und trage ihn mit Stolz, weil ich es einfach lustig finde.

Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann mal einen anderen Titel bekommen der mir besser gefällt, aber nur weil jetzt 8/10 Sagen
Ja der Titel suckt weil ihn jeder hat und genau diese 8 Stück meistens haben diesen Titel NICHT, ist so lächerlich.


----------



## GerriG (21. Oktober 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben ich habe den titel auch ne weile getragen aber ich ahb jetzt die schlotternächte erfolge fertig und nenn mich dann Nachtschrecken ist mir lieber^^



Wie kamst du denn so schnell an die 20 masken? O.O hab erst 4 -.-

Und beim Event dropen nur die Ringe -.-


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Und beim Event dropen nur die Ringe -.-



die masken bekommst du auch von Süßes oder Saures 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

Champion of ne Naaru hat wohl jedes roXXor-Kind , und Hand of Adal hat auch jeder 2te ;O


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Wie kamst du denn so schnell an die 20 masken? O.O hab erst 4 -.-
> 
> Und beim Event dropen nur die Ringe -.-




Für den Titel braucht man die Masken nicht -_-


----------



## Philipp23 (21. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist dieser Jenkins. Weshalb wurde der berühmt ?


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Jenkins. Weshalb wurde der berühmt ?


----------



## Shurycain (21. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> In meienr Gilde sind wir mittlerweile Alle Jenkins^^



Joar , zum Glück bin ich noch Champion der Naaru 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du sonst keine Eigenschaften hast, Dich von der Masse abzuheben ist das schon imens wichtig! ;-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> wenn der erste welpe stirbt




Stimmt, aber um es noch zu präzisieren, nach dem Tod eines jeden Welpen beginnen die 15 sec (neu)

Man muss innerhalb eines Zeitfensters von 15 sec 50 Welpen killen, es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob man vorher schon ausversehen ein paar gekillt hat!

Verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanain (21. Oktober 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Der Titel suckt.
> Nicht weil "XXX Jenkins" nicht cool ist, nein. Sondern weil er, da er so leicht zu erhalten ist, von jedem zweiten Spieler getragen wird der nicht gerade "XXX der Zerschmwtterten Sonne" heißt...
> ...


 
Stimme ich voll zu, nun rennt jeder Hans und Franz, mit dem Titel. Die Zugansquest für Onyxia abzuschaffen war ein grosses Fehltritt von Blizzard, ist jetzt überhaupt keine Motivation oder Herausforderung mehr, die alte Dame zu besuchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorat (21. Oktober 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> "XXX der Zerschmwtterten Sonne" heißt...




Als ob ...der Zerschmetterten Sonne was besonderes wär...
Ritter der Allianz, Klinge der Horde, Grossmarschall, Skarabäusfürst, und eventuell Hand of A'dal ist was besonderes....


----------



## Technocrat (21. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Bekommt Leroy Jenkins Geld von Blizzard das sie seinen Namen benutzen dürfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol. Wenn schon, dann Ben Schultz... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeroy_Jenkins


----------



## Exomia (21. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Als ob ...der Zerschmetterten Sonne was besonderes wär...
> Ritter der Allianz, Klinge der Horde, Grossmarschall, Skarabäusfürst, und eventuell Hand of A'dal ist was besonderes....




Hand von Adal eher weniger ;O


----------



## Primus Pilus (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mal ne noobige Frage... in welcher Instanz ist das eigentlich?
Also, die ganze Leroy Jenkins - Sache...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne noobige Frage... in welcher Instanz ist das eigentlich?
> Also, die ganze Leroy Jenkins - Sache...
> Grüße
> Primus Pilus



UBRS - und du brauchst um dort reinzukommen einen key


----------



## GerriG (21. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die masken bekommst du auch von Süßes oder Saures
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist scho klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2high4you schrieb:


> Für den Titel braucht man die Masken nicht -_-



Türlich brauch man für den Nachtschrecken TITEL die 20 Masken und den GruselKürbis + Pet
naja sorry für Offtopic :/


----------



## Tanain (21. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne noobige Frage... in welcher Instanz ist das eigentlich?
> Also, die ganze Leroy Jenkins - Sache...
> ...



  Onyxias Hort ist eine High-Level Instanz für max. 40 Spieler ab Stufe 60. Von den High-Level Instanzen ist Onyxias Hort wohl die, welche am schnellsten gemeistert werden kann (30-45min). Instanztimer  5 Tage. Onyxias Hort befindet sich im Drachensumpf in den Marschen von Dustwallow nahe der Halbinsel Theramore und dem Ogerdorf Brackenwall. 

Quelle: http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/index.php/Onyxias_Hort


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

Tanain schrieb:


> Onyxias Hort ist eine High-Level Instanz für max. 40 Spieler ab Stufe 60. Von den High-Level Instanzen ist Onyxias Hort wohl die, welche am schnellsten gemeistert werden kann (30-45min). Instanztimer  5 Tage. Onyxias Hort befindet sich im Drachensumpf in den Marschen von Dustwallow nahe der Halbinsel Theramore und dem Ogerdorf Brackenwall.
> Quelle: http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/index.php/Onyxias_Hort



hahahahahha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte, wenn du keine ahnung hast, infomiert dich zuerst.

Diese antwort ist *FALSCH*


----------



## GerriG (21. Oktober 2008)

Tanain schrieb:


> Onyxias Hort ist eine High-Level Instanz für max. 40 Spieler ab Stufe 60. Von den High-Level Instanzen ist Onyxias Hort wohl die, welche am schnellsten gemeistert werden kann (30-45min). Instanztimer  5 Tage. Onyxias Hort befindet sich im Drachensumpf in den Marschen von Dustwallow nahe der Halbinsel Theramore und dem Ogerdorf Brackenwall.
> 
> Quelle: http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/index.php/Onyxias_Hort




Du verwechselst dort was Oo.

Ubrs ist die Obere Schwarzfels Spitze um dort rein zu kommen brauch man einen Ring(Der als Schlüssel dient)
Aber ich weiss nich mehr wo man den Schlüssel kriegt, ich glaub von einer Quest in LBRS bei den einen Typen der sich dann verwandelt oder so.


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

GerriG schrieb:


> Ist scho klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein man braucht die 20 Masken nicht -____-


----------



## Jibrilak (21. Oktober 2008)

und für onyxias hort braucht man keinen schlüssel mehr oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> und für onyxias hort braucht man keinen schlüssel mehr oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne Pre wurde abgeschafft....


----------



## Primus Pilus (21. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> UBRS - und du brauchst um dort reinzukommen einen key




Hallo,

danke für die Information. Ja, ein Freund hat den Schlüssel zu Classic-Zeiten gefarmt.
(Auf Grund des Videos vermutete ich schon irgendwas im Schwarzfels)

Wir waren mal zum Spaß zweit drin, kamen aber NACH der zweiten Tür, bei der man den Mob auf dem Podest befreien soll, nicht weiter... haben beide das Podest angeklickt, aber es tat sich nichts... braucht man dazu einen Mindestanzahl an Leuten?

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Jibrilak (21. Oktober 2008)

super sache und ich hatte kein bock die pre zu machen aber jetzt steht mir
dem kommenden jib jenkins nichts mehr im wege  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

obwohl ich mich auch schon auf den forschertitel freue


----------



## 2high4you (21. Oktober 2008)

Jibrilak schrieb:


> super sache und ich hatte kein bock die pre zu machen aber jetzt steht mir
> dem kommenden jib jenkins nichts mehr im wege
> 
> 
> ...




Aber leider erst mit ca. 80 ;O


----------



## Jibrilak (21. Oktober 2008)

ach so viel geduld werd ich noch aufbringen
wie meine favoriten die verlassenen pflege auch ich immer zu sagen

geduld und disziplin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (21. Oktober 2008)

Champion der naruu gibt es sehrwohl noch.


----------



## b1ubb (21. Oktober 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Champion der naruu gibt es sehrwohl noch.



natürlich gibt es den titel, aber du kannst ihn jetzt nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## Hojo (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke der z.b. "Wächter des Zenarius" Titel ist dann schon was besonderes was nicht jeder hat.
Von den ganzen Leuten die jetzt erst anfangen werden zu spielen oder mit dem kommenden Addon wird den dann sicherlich eh kaum einer machen, den Ruf für den "Zirkel des Zenarius" bzw. die Qs dafür macht man ja nicht mal einfach so an einem Tag.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (21. Oktober 2008)

Das waren noch Zeiten....

man traute sich nur mit 10 Mann rein und ein Berühren der Eier war der sichere Tod.

Dann wurde UBRS - wie nun vieles anderes auch - von Blizz genervt und wieder und 
dann kam BC und keine Sau ging mehr da hin.

Eigentlich immer wieder Schade um so alte Instanzen.

Zu den ach so "coolen" Titeln:

Immer wieder sind hier Leute auf dem "Ich hab aber den grösseren"-Titel. 

Ihr checkt es einfach nicht, es gibt Spieler denen ist ein *lustiger* Titel wichtiger als ein
ich habe 1000x die und die Instanz geraidet-Titel.

Aber für so etwas braucht man Selbstbewusstsein und Größe und die geht offensichtlich 80%
der WoW Spieler ab.


----------



## Exomia (21. Oktober 2008)

UBRS-Key

Um an das Siegel des Aufstiegs zu kommen müsst ihr in LBRS bei Vaelan die Quest Siegel des Aufstiegs annehmen. Er beauftragt euch das Ungeschmiedete Siegel des Aufstiegs und die drei dazugehörigen Edelsteine in LBRS zu suchen und zu ihm zu bringen. Der erste Edelstein heißt, Edelstein von Smolderthorn und droppt bei

Kriegsmeister Voone. Der zweite, Edelstein von Spirestone droppt beim Hochlord Omokk. Und der letzte, Edelstein von Bloodaxe droppt Oberanführer Wyrmthalak. Nachdem ihr mit denn drei Edelsteinen und dem Unverziertem Siegel des Aufstiegs wieder bei Vaelan wart gibt er euch zwei Questgegenstände, Orb of Draconic Energy und das Ungeschmiedete Siegel des Aufstiegs. Man kann das Siegel wie auch die Kugel 5 mal benutzen. Als nächstes werdet ihr in Die marschen von Dustwallow zu Emberstrife geschickt! Der Hacken an der ganzen Geschichte ist das ihr denn Run nach LBRS und später auch bei Emberstrife nur in einer 5er Gruppe erledigen könnt! Bei Emberstrife angekommen ist es wichtig das ihr das Ungeschmiedete Siegel des Aufstiegs. erst so ca. bei 50% seines Lebens ins Wasser vor Emberstrife legt, die Kugel würde ich bei ca. 10% benutzen, denn erst dann ist der Wille von Emberstrife geschwecht und nur dann könnt ihr Emberstrife übernehmen und mit seinem Flammenatem das Siegel schmieden! Zum Schluss müsst ihr einfach nur wieder zurück zu Vaelan, als Questbelohnung bekommt ihr das Siegel des Aufstiegs und zugleich ist es auch der Schlüssel zu UBRS!!!


Quelle: http://www.ateos.net/wbb/thread.php?threadid=263


Bei mir war die Abschlussquest damals verbuggt ich konnte das Geschmiedetetsiegel nicht abgeben, aber ein freundlicher GM war so lieb und hat den fehler bei mir behoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (21. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich den Titel mit meinem Pala auch Solo schaffen, oder komm ich dann garnicht erst dahin, bzw machen die zu viel schaden?


----------



## phexus (21. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> ..............
> Bei mir war die Abschlussquest damals verbuggt ich konnte das Geschmiedetetsiegel nicht abgeben, aber ein freundlicher GM war so lieb und hat den fehler bei mir behoben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir genau dasselbe! Steht auch, glaub ich mich zu erinnern, bei buffed in den Kommentaren. Man soll den GM anschreiben, da die Q buggt. Also wer aufgeschlossen haben mag auf dem Abyss Rat Horde schreibt Cazor nen Brief oder /w. Wenns grad geht, klar. Bin doch auchn Jenkins.


@ Evilslyn: vor dem Raum ist ein Bossevent, das man starten muss, indem man eine Art Altar aktiviert. Leider muss man da mehrere Leute haben, die draufklicken. Bei uns gings mit 4 Leuten, dachte auch man benötigt 5, wir haben aber schon aus Langeweile draufgeklickt, bis der 5. Mann ran war. Und als der den Raum betreten hat gings los. Zufall oder nicht, kp.

Wir haben dann Drakki gekillt gleich für die Erfolge, das war ein Heidenspass mit dem Schaden der neuen Skillungen und den Tankfähigkeiten eines Kriegers. Lange nicht so Spass beim Tanken gehabt.


----------



## Lighthelios (21. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir den Titel gestern auch egholt, aber nur weil ich keinen anderen habe. 

Warte seit Sonntag auf den Nachtschrecken Titel (war Sonntgas schon mit allem fertig ^^)


----------



## Sty (21. Oktober 2008)

Wächter des Cenarius ftw ^^


Schade das es keine Titel zu den Legendarys gibt.


Styleen, Träger des Donnerzorns wär doch was ^^


Naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peter@buffed (21. Oktober 2008)

sobald ein welpe getötet wird


----------



## Hojo (21. Oktober 2008)

@ Sty

Yeaaaa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den Titel für die Legendarys betrifft, ich glaube mal etwas gelesen zu haben das sie sich das überlegen.
Könnte also sein das es irgendwann mit nem Patch mal auftaucht, ich persönlich würde das dann aber schon unter Heldentaten packen.


----------



## Vanisshh (21. Oktober 2008)

zu dem titel nachtschrecken ,es kommt bald patch 3.03 da braucht man die 20 masken nicht mehr für den titel quelle :buffed


----------



## Shadowgurke (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube kaum, dass Blizzard dem Typen Geld gibt.
Schließlich müssen sie auch nichts zahlen, wenn sie einen NPC Herr Müller nennen.

Und Leroy hat den Titel verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyliandra (22. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann den titel nicht abschalten... -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (22. Oktober 2008)

Zu Beginn fand ich es ja ganz lustig und wollte gerne auch den Titel haben. Aber jetzt will ich den nicht mehr. Ist ja langweilig, wenn alle mit dem gleichen Titel rumlaufen.


----------



## Marccram (22. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> also ich kann den titel nicht abschalten... -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch kannst du. C drücken und über deinem Char ist ne Titelauswahl.Da dann auf "nichts" klicken.

Edith: Oh screen wurd vorher nich geladen ^^


----------



## Shamanpower (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe den titel inzwischen auch aber nur weil ich einige gildies gebraucht habe die mitkommen ,die wollten aber nur wenn sie auch den jenkins titel kriegen:Am einfachsten ist es sicherlich wenn ale zu einem dämo hxer mit feuerbrandaura gepullt werden,
btw:jenkins hab ich nicht an mir gefällt mein Botschafter titel um einges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (22. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es den titel, aber du kannst ihn jetzt nicht mehr bekommen.



Selbstverständlich kann man ihn noch bekommen, genau wie Hand von A'Dal. Erst mit Level 71 ist er nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> ich muss zugeben ich habe den titel auch ne weile getragen aber ich ahb jetzt die schlotternächte erfolge fertig und nenn mich dann Nachtschrecken ist mir lieber^^


Ui von dem hab ich ja noch gar nichts gehört *Googlen geh* 
Klingt für eine untote Hexe sehr interessant (:


----------



## Hojo (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm, warum googeln ?
Einfach auf den Erfolge Button klicken dann auf Events und Schlotternächte und da steht er groß und breit. *g*
Ja und stimmt schon, für Hexer und/oder Schurken sicherlich schon ne schöne Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schattenpriester eventuell auch noch aber irgendwie finde ich dann doch er passt besser zu den anderen beiden Klassen.
Was jetzt nicht heißt das nicht jeder sich den anschalten darf wenn er will. XD *g*


----------



## Xelyna (22. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hm, warum googeln ?
> Einfach auf den Erfolge Button klicken dann auf Events und Schlotternächte und da steht er groß und breit. *g*


Weil ich grade nicht an einem WoW-PC sitze ;D


----------



## Maternus (22. Oktober 2008)

Belohnung für den Abschöuss aller Schlotternachterfolge. Ausnahme bildet nur die Maskenquest (20 verschedene Masken besitzen), die wird noch rausgepatcht und der Titel nachträglich anerkannt.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Oktober 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Belohnung für den Abschöuss aller Schlotternachterfolge. Ausnahme bildet nur die Maskenquest (20 verschedene Masken besitzen), die wird noch rausgepatcht und der Titel nachträglich anerkannt.



Da bin ich gerade dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (22. Oktober 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Jenkins?




bisschen, ich muss zugeben da er leicht zu holen ist hat ihn jeder aber ich meine LEROOOYYYY hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerade dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dan Hf Und Ich wünsch dir Glück^^


----------



## b1ubb (22. Oktober 2008)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Na dan Hf Und Ich wünsch dir Glück^^



thx, die erkundung im alten gebiet ist gottseidank schon fertig.
fehlt nur mehr scherbenwelt und 2 verzauberungen  =)


----------



## dragon1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Anscheinend, Blizzard macht sowas nicht ohne Absicherung. Kann auch sein das der Typ kein Geld annimmt ( wären bestimmt so 10.000 oder so^^ ).
> Finde das eh ein bisschen Bescheuert, nur weil so Dappes, in ne mob Gruppe reingelaufen ist. Und das zufällig gefilmt hat. Gleich ein Titel zugeschrieben bekommt.
> Bin nicht neidisch, aber ich finds einfach total überflüssig...


verbrennen wir den oder steinigen wir ihn leute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (22. Oktober 2008)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> also ich kann den titel nicht abschalten... -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht erst nach einem Tag zum abschalten war bei mri auch ..also ruhig blut junger padawan ^^


----------



## -Sefian- (22. Oktober 2008)

bei mir wars zuerst auch so musst einfach warten oder dich ein paar mal ausloggen bei mir gings dann oder einfach nen gm fragen ..


----------



## Ellesime (22. Oktober 2008)

Nen Titel für erlangte Legendarys fände ich Klasse.Allerdings sollte das dann auch bloss für die 3 (Thunderfury,Sulfuras und Atiesh) gelten wo man noch was dafür tun musste/muss und nicht wie bei den Anderen 3(Gleven und Bogen) wo man lediglich Dropluck braucht.
Naja...Atiesh wird immerhin noch als Heldentat angerechnet.Wies bei Thunderfury und Sulfuras aussieht weissi nich.

Den Jenkins Titel trägt bei uns echt fast jeder 2. wohingegen Hand von A'dal im Verhältnis doch recht selten vorkommt.Is ja auch kaum ein Wunder wenn man bedenkt was für die Hand nötig ist/war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (27. Oktober 2008)

Xylirius schrieb:


> Schade, daß jeder mit diesem Titel rumläuft, sonst wäre er cool.
> Da bleibe ich doch lieber beim guten alten Feldherr...


Diese ganzen Titel wie der Jenkins Mist wo jeder Gimp mit rumrennt zeigt nur umso mehr, wie sehr das Spiel zur Massenware wird. Ein Titel soll was einzigartiges, schwer erreichbares ausdruecken. Wie sehe es aus wenn sich jeder dahergelaufene Dr. irgendwas nennen darf, oder Prof, oder Konsul oder Komerzialrat? Sicher ist das RL aber WoW hat ja auch fuer viele ein Stueck RL...

Naja sei es drum, solche peinlichen Titel wuerde ich mir nie zulegen. Ich habe einen echten Oldscool Titel, fuer den war auch noch Arbeit erforderlich, und nicht solch eine lasche "kille 50 Drachkin" Aktion die mit Level 70 wohl keinem mehr als ein muedes Laecheln ab ringt.

Wenn Titel dann richtig, darum blende ich immer wieder gerne meinen OKF ein, das ist ein Titel der den Namen "Titel" auch verdient hat. Den tragen Weltweit vielleicht 1% der Spieler, das macht einen Titel aus.


----------



## essey (27. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir den Titel gestern mal geholt. Finde ihn gut, werde jedoch meinen lächerlichen "Fußknecht" aus alten Zeiten bevorzugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (27. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Titel wie der Jenkins Mist wo jeder Gimp mit rumrennt zeigt nur umso mehr, wie sehr das Spiel zur Massenware wird. Ein Titel soll was einzigartiges, schwer erreichbares ausdruecken. Wie sehe es aus wenn sich jeder dahergelaufene Dr. irgendwas nennen darf, oder Prof, oder Konsul oder Komerzialrat? Sicher ist das RL aber WoW hat ja auch fuer viele ein Stueck RL...
> 
> Naja sei es drum, solche peinlichen Titel wuerde ich mir nie zulegen. Ich habe einen echten Oldscool Titel, fuer den war auch noch Arbeit erforderlich, und nicht solch eine lasche "kille 50 Drachkin" Aktion die mit Level 70 wohl keinem mehr als ein muedes Laecheln ab ringt.
> 
> Wenn Titel dann richtig, darum blende ich immer wieder gerne meinen OKF ein, das ist ein Titel der den Namen "Titel" auch verdient hat. Den tragen Weltweit vielleicht 1% der Spieler, das macht einen Titel aus.


Wow du bist so elite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> das geht erst nach einem Tag zum abschalten war bei mri auch ..also ruhig blut junger padawan ^^



falsches spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (3. November 2008)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Titel "Jenkins":

Wenn ich mit einer 5er Gruppe reingehe und man bombt die 50 Viecher eben weg,
hat dann jeder in der Gruppe den Titel ?

Seers,
Krueger


----------



## Maddwarf (3. November 2008)

ja


----------



## b1ubb (3. November 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Diese ganzen Titel wie der Jenkins Mist wo jeder Gimp mit rumrennt zeigt nur umso mehr, wie sehr das Spiel zur Massenware wird. Ein Titel soll was einzigartiges, schwer erreichbares ausdruecken. Wie sehe es aus wenn sich jeder dahergelaufene Dr. irgendwas nennen darf, oder Prof, oder Konsul oder Komerzialrat? Sicher ist das RL aber WoW hat ja auch fuer viele ein Stueck RL...



Ähm wenn du 500 Leute hast die Dr. werden möchten und das wirklich zu 100% und die alles geben 
dann bekommen diese 500 leute auch den Dr. Titel.

Von daher ist dieses beispiel müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (3. November 2008)

moin

 bin ich eigentlich der einzige "Botschafter" oder hat den auch schon jeder 2te?

Botschafter===5 heimat-fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig


----------



## b1ubb (3. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> moin
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige "Botschafter" oder hat den auch schon jeder 2te?
> Botschafter===5 heimat-fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig



Nunja, wenn der Jenkins Titel so einfach ist, 

Runenstoff im AH zu kaufen ist noch einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von daher =)


----------



## AliasSense (3. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> moin
> 
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige "Botschafter" oder hat den auch schon jeder 2te?
> 
> Botschafter===5 heimat-fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig



ne den titel hab ich och  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> moin
> 
> bin ich eigentlich der einzige "Botschafter" oder hat den auch schon jeder 2te?
> 
> Botschafter===5 heimat-fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig




noch 2,9k bei den Dunkelspeertrollen, dan gibt es ein JEDER mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (3. November 2008)

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen das Mutter Jenkins ein mächtig großes gebärfreudiges Becken haben muß, bei den ganzen Jenkins Sprößlingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffendlich ist das kein Resultat von Inzucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. November 2008)

Ist schon was dran, das der Titel Jenkins extrem einfach zu haben ist.
Das mittlerweile jeder zweite damit rumläuft nimmt der ganzen Sache
ein wenig den Kultstatus, was ich schade finde.

Schlimmer finde ich allerdings, das seit dem Erfolgssystem und den verschiedenen Titeln
der stumpfe "Erfolgsvergleich" noch deutlicher äussert.

Es war schon ärgerlich genug sich mit Äusserungen im Stil von 
"Was'n das fürn Gear, netmal T5 haben du Nap" rumärgern musste.
Das wir uns jetzt zukünftig noch mit solchen Vergleichen was Titel angeht
herumärgern werden gibt dem Titelsystem für mich einen bitteren Beigeschmack.


----------



## TheOneRs (3. November 2008)

mal ne frage... war im old wow nie drin weil ich da noch hochgelvlt hab udn war mit meinem ersten char früher mal drin... aber mit meinem schami nie da gewesen... 

nett wäre nen kleines howtoo... was machen damit ich den titel bekomme... 
wie geht das mit der preQ und reichts auch jemanden dabei zu haben der die pree hat?

wen nehm ich in meine gruppe und wie ist der weg in der instanz? 
war letztens einmal drin und hab nicht ansatzweise den weg gefunden, hinter der tür direckt am eingang links hab ich die schriftzüge von drachen lesen können aber kam nicht drann... zum verrecken nicht... und die doofe tür ging nicht auf...

ps.: bin 68ger schami (verstärkung)


----------



## Diabolus Dark (4. November 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Wow du bist so elite.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und auserdem hat er den Unterschied der Wörter "Spiel" und "Arbeit" nicht ganz verstanden. Und wenns Titel geben würd im Stil "Töte 30 Wölfe und nenne Dich 'Wolfsjäger'" wie in HDRO, würd ich diesen Titel auch einblenden wenn er mir gefällt. Nicht weil er ja sooo schwer zu ereichen war sondern weil er mir gefällt.

Mir doch sowas von egal ob noch 1 Million andere damit rumlaufen. Das ist ein Spiel und ich muss meine Komplexe das ich im RL nichts erreiche (stimmt, ich hab echt kein RL. Will aber auch gar keins) nicht dadurch kompensieren das ich in einem Spiel niemand anderem was gönne oder damit angeben muss das ich in einem SPIEL GEARBEITET habe...

BTW: Ich nenne mich immer noch lieber "Botschafter xxx" ^^ Bald kommt der Diplomat denk ich.

War da nicht auch ein Titel für 3000 Quests oder so? Hab die 2k bald voll. Nur noch 50 Quests :-)


----------



## zombie302 (4. November 2008)

Ich bin froh, daß ich den Titel Jenkins nicht habe und irgendwie hab ich auch kein Verlangen danach, seitdem mir jeder 2. Char mit dem Namen Jenkins entgegenkommt.


----------



## MrFlix (4. November 2008)

Bitte Blizzard buffed dieses Achievment auf mindestens 100 Welplinge.


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Bitte Blizzard buffed dieses Achievment auf mindestens 100 Welplinge.


Ich denke nicht, dass Blizz hier mitliest, also schreib das lieber ins Vorschlagforum von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chipor (16. Mai 2009)

hab ich zu 2t gemacht ... erst zusammenziehen so ca ne halbe halle voll und dann halt gleichmässig zu klump bomben ^^


----------



## MadRedCap (16. Mai 2009)

Letzter Beitrag vom 4.11.2008. Yeah, Thread-Nekromantie wird wieder populär.


----------



## Darussios (16. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Tag auch
> Ich habe eine frage und zwar , wenn man in Ubrs den titel "Jenkins" holen will , muss man ja in 15sec 50 von diesen Drachen aus den Eiern killn. Ich will jetz wissen ob die 15sec starten sobald ein ei AUFGEHT oder ein Welpe GEKILLT wird.
> danke im vorraus für die antworten
> 
> ...



Bin ich froh, mit meinem Warri den Titel "der Noble" zu haben.
Aber Jenkins wäre bestimmt auch lustig.

Aber ich finde, die sollten einen versteckten Erfolg einführen, der einem auch einen versteckten Titel einbringt.


"Bruder!: Schreit beim Betreten des Raumes "Leeroy Jenkins!" mit mehr als 20 E-Buchstaben und tötet dann 50 Drachenwelpen in 15 Sekunden.
Titel: Bruder von Leeroy Jenkins "


----------



## Raveneye (16. Mai 2009)

Der Titel Jenkins gefällt mir auch nicht so , zu einfach und zu schnell zu machen.

"Meister der Lehren" war da schon zeitintensiver


----------



## Alpax (16. Mai 2009)

Wollte eig. nur aus gaude die Ini farmen ... und hab den Titel dann durch Zufall bekommen ... also wens interessiert .. als Druide locker solo schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ganzen raum pullen und dann draufhauen .. da wären auch 100 welplinge kein prob


----------



## Frek01 (16. Mai 2009)

jo der titel is lame... mittlerweile , weil jeder ihn sehr einfach bekommen kann und min. jeder 2. dem man begegnet trägt ihn oder hat ihn wenigstens freigespielt

Ambassador is viel cooler ... ^^


----------



## Seryma (16. Mai 2009)

Tut mir Leid, aber hättest du nicht kurz ingame fragen können, statt einen Thread zu eröffnen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (16. Mai 2009)

Der ist vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## .Côco (16. Mai 2009)

warum tauchen in der letzen zeit immer Threads auf die schon verstaubt sind? oO

Mysteriös!!


Aber zum Thema ich habe 23 Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Champion der Naaru
Hand von Adal
Älteste
die Entdeckein
Diplomatin
Chefköchin
Zwielichtbezwingerin
Heldin der eisigen Weiten
Nachtschrecken
Botschafterin
Agentumchampion
Wächter des Cenarius
Winterhauchengel
Matrone
Liebesgöttin
Nachtherrin
Die Unverwüstliche
Jenkins
von Sen´Jin
von Donnerfels
von Unterstadt
von Silbermond
die Noble

aber eingeblendet ist immer nur Nachtherrin ;D

das war für mich der schwierigste und ich erinner mich gern daran zurück.
die Anderen sind mir irgendwie zugelaufen...


----------



## spaten (16. Mai 2009)

.Côco schrieb:


> aber eingeblendet ist immer nur Nachtherrin ;D
> 
> das war für mich der schwierigste und ich erinner mich gern daran zurück.



jo dito. alles andere, bis auf sternenrufer/astralwandler, ist nur peanuts.


----------



## .Côco (16. Mai 2009)

spaten schrieb:


> jo dito. alles andere, bis auf sternenrufer/astralwandler, ist nur peanuts.



klar, aber da erstmal hinkommen XD

Need noch zwei wächter im hardmode schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (16. Mai 2009)

Originell und wirklich was besonderes ist man inzwischen, wenn man einfach mal KEINEN Titel hat.


----------



## Slow0110 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mir diesen Titel schon längst holen können, will es aber nicht.
Den wieso sollte ich mich mit einem Namen schmücken, der die ganze Gruppe nur durch dumme Ideen zum wipen bringt?
Da hab ich lieber meinen einzigen Titel: Der Entdecker..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

